# thesis film short



## Izzy (Jun 2, 2015)

It's been a while since I've posted but I have some updates. A while back I posted about a monologue for my directing class and everyone was very supportive. I don't have the video to share but since then I have been working on a few other projects that I'll get footage up for everyone to see. In a few weeks I'll be finishing working with Francis Ford Coppola. After that I plan to start my thesis short which is a semi autobiographical piece about feeling detached from existence and emotion. I plan to shoot it semi documentary style. Outside of the lead actress no one will know they are in a movie and will be under the influence that they are in a documentary.

I plan on having the music done by a variety of friends in the folk punk community that i met on tour.

I realize a lot of people here are like myself and don't have extra money to go around but I was wondering if people might be interested in helping to fund this project. Even if its just a few bucks every little bit helps.


----------



## wizehop (Jun 2, 2015)

So your working with Francis Ford Coppola, one of the biggest names in the biz, yet you come to STP for money? Maybe tell us more about the project, whats the budget, how long is it going to be, ext? Have you though about starting a crowd funding campaign?


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jun 2, 2015)

wizehop said:


> So you're working with Francis Ford Coppola, one of the biggest names in the biz, yet you come to STP for money?



Methinks that OP might not understand the "Financial" aspect of our collective lifestyles...


----------



## Izzy (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm working as a student. We don't get paid. In fact it's through my school so I am paying to work with him. We get craft service, meals and a t shirt. You don't get big paychecks just because you work in film. Actually most people in film make less than minimum wage and pull 14-20 hour days.

I am working on putting together a crowdfunding campaign. I will be sharing more information about the project when shooting finishes Saturday.
Let me clarify, when I say fund I don't mean give me money so I can do whatever. I want to bring people into the project, get involved in the creative process and production. I'm not looking to stp to fund my project but I thought perhaps people with similar interests would be interested in being a part of my project. Which is why I asked if people would be interested in the project and not come flying in with a link to kickstarter or indiegogo and said gimmie gimmie. 

I apologize if I came off that way. I do understand the "financial" aspect but I thought it could never hurt to at least ask. This isn't a project that will make any cash its just a story I have that I want to make but can't do on my own.


----------



## Izzy (Jun 14, 2015)

Here is a link to the press conference about the project with Francis.
And here is a short description of the story for my film:
After realizing her discontentment with life Kate experiences a dissonant spiral from reality. While struggling with psychological obstacles Kate battles to keep her check on reality as she faces the external pressure of social expectations. Falling deeper into a numb depression she attempts to resolve her existential crisis and restore some semblance of balance to her life.


----------

